# Need help,anyone got one of these?



## rudirudi (27 Feb 2012)

Hi
I have just bought,second hand,an Elitech ATC-800,its a temperature controller.Its manufactured in China and the instructions are not very clear.I will need to have two 300w heaters for my tank so I wondered if you are able to run two heaters from it,also it is not clear how you hook it up to the mains(there is no plug attached,at the back you have a row of 8 terminals,the first two-cooling,the next two-heating,the next two-NTC sensor and the final two power supply.)Any help on this would be much appreciated.
I have tried to contact the guy I bought it off,but as yet not heard anything.

Regards

rudi


----------



## bluemoon280 (27 Feb 2012)

Hi, 
I have one of these and it runs as many heaters as you want. 

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?t=241344

Is a good thread to show how to install.  If its the same atc 800 I have

Cheers


----------



## rudirudi (27 Feb 2012)

Thanks mate,thats a great help,just what I was looking for but was unable to find.

Regards

Rudi


----------

